# walk in freezer



## kimo (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently looked at a walkin freezer that had been changed over to 404A in 2009, it had a break in the liquid line comming off the compressor. I repaired the leak, deew a vacuum using a micron guage, recharged the system. the sight glass is clear with a small bubble occasionally, dot is green. the suction is at 26 and the head is 370 with box temp at 30 degrees. this seems like a high head to me. box only gets down to 10 to 15 degrees. everything is working, fans, defrost, etc.
the expansion valve ond coil is frosted back the liquid inlet of the valve.
looking for a solution, valve need adjustment or what? dont see any restrictins anywhere.


----------



## SAMCRO (Aug 7, 2011)

what's the Amb. Temp.?coil is clean?pressure does sound high,unless its 105df maybe non-condensables...the suction is high as well... I would recover some gas and see if the head comes down any..


----------



## kimo (Aug 5, 2011)

*walk in freezer*

i think i found the problem, the txv, the temp differences on the evap were way off, i opened the txv all the way open, and that helped a little, but not completely. will get a new one. truth be known the person that changed the system over to 404a from what ever, didn't change the valve. Hate going behind someone else.
Thanks,
Jim


----------

